# Feeding Time!!



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I deside to feed my beauties some meat (i rarely do that) and even it wasn't feeding day they managed to eat a 650g Turkey leg.....

Enjoy!!!









Click here to watch 8RedsVsTurkey

Or

8RedsVsTurkey

***p.s. For those that will say that i remooved my plants i have to say that this is a brand new 180g tank and soon will be heavily planted.In my 115g planted i have now my beautifull Elongatus.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

SWEET VIDEO!!!!!

wish i had a link to watch it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah where's the link to the carnage


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

link please


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Link Fixed!!!Changed the host!

What do you think of them?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool video, Jim








That's a feisty bunch you got there, although they seemed to loose interest quite quickly (I guess they were full...)
I bet your Reds loved it, but personally I think it's way too messy to give my Reds a meal like that


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

thats a crazy video, i cant believe u fed them a turkey leg, thats pretty sweet


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

That was awesome - next week: a live turkey!


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Great vid they tore that turkey leg up.
Some nice Reds as well


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

They did not seem to realize there was meat at the top of the leg when all the meat at the bottom was gone. 
That was a sweet vid, they went nuts on that thing


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> That was awesome - next week: *a live turkey*!
> [snapback]986113[/snapback]​










excellent


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

badass vid


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice sir....very nice!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good choice of tunes too


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

is that good to feed them a turkey leg? cause i herd it can make them lose teeth if they bite the bone.
any way nice vid dude it was hipnotic


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Cool Vid!


----------



## nedzter (Mar 19, 2005)

Awsome


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that video is totally awesome!


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> is that good to feed them a turkey leg? cause i herd it can make them lose teeth if they bite the bone.
> [snapback]986419[/snapback]​


Well, in the wild they don't ask the local waiter to reove the bones before digging in either









Bones are fine, and although poultry bones can shatter into needlesharp splinters (which is why you should never feed your dog or cat poultry bones), I don't think it's a problem for piranha's: they only pick the flesh off the bones.


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

cool vid,jim
and good choice of music to


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

Awsome vid!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet video man.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

neato!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great video


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: very nice


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

they loved that turkey leg.. nice video.. was it skinless?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys!!I justed fix the link because putfile changed it!

I feed them turkey for the first time and i rarely even feed them beefheart (probably once per 1,5 month).The leg was almost skinless cause i tried to clean it first as much as i could.
After the vid i removed imediately the remains and do a water change because i always want the perfect conditions for my fish and feeding something like that is quite messy....


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

nice vid...clean up would be a bitch...


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice vid


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Greeks and Turkeys just don't mix....


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

swee vid I concur do you concur


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

that was awsome man good job................


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That;s a sweet vid. I may do that with my caribes. Did you feed them before throwing in the leg?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

als said:


> Greeks and Turkeys just don't mix....
> [snapback]992389[/snapback]​


That's funny


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

sweet....nice badass shoal


----------

